# Tough gym bag



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Advice needed, I want a small(ish) gym bag that is seriously heavy duty to carry all sorts of cable attachments etc.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Stanley tool tote?

in fact I have a small 'Plano' tool bag.

Ideally you want something with an hard wearing plastic bottom so buy a decent tool bag?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Stanley tool tote?
> 
> in fact I have a small 'Plano' tool bag.
> 
> Ideally you want *something with an hard wearing plastic bottom* so buy a decent tool bag?


 Kim Kardashian.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> Kim Kardashian.


 I always imagined hers to be squishy


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I always imagined hers to be squishy


 its certainly hard wearing...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

ikea bag


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I always imagined hers to be squishy


 I'd like to find out :thumb


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Stanley tool tote?
> 
> in fact I have a small 'Plano' tool bag.
> 
> Ideally you want something with an hard wearing plastic bottom so buy a decent tool bag?


 great idea mate!


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

a large nike kit bag will suffice, been a good friend over the years, carries the lot.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Doesn't your gym have there own cable attachments??


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Doesn't your gym have there own cable attachments??


 I TAKE PULLEY HANDLES AND A SPARE STACK PIN, THEY TEND TO GO MISSING AT THE GYM.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

mrwright said:


> Doesn't your gym have there own cable attachments??


 Not all the ones I want/need and I like to take more clips too.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Any good brand for MMA

http://www.martialartshop.co.uk/martial-art-accessories/hayabusa-power-duffle-bag/


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

banzi said:


> I TAKE PULLEY HANDLES AND A SPARE STACK PIN, THEY TEND TO GO MISSING AT THE GYM.


 Ok no need to shout!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> Any good brand for MMA
> 
> http://www.martialartshop.co.uk/martial-art-accessories/hayabusa-power-duffle-bag/


 The handles will soon wear through the bottom of that bag unless they're wrapped in a towel or suchlike.

The OP should get a tool bag of sorts in my opinion as they're made for hard stuff being thrown in there.

I was going to suggest an ORTLIEB bag but again I doubt these would stand up to it. They're made from the same stuff as truck curtain side material.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah you can get steel bottom tool bags - going to give one a try


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

megatron1436114491 said:


> Yeah you can get steel bottom tool bags - going to give one a try


 If you get a steel bottomed bag, consider some magnets at the bottom to stop stuff rattling about.

If plastic, you may be able to buy some sort of magnetised tray to glue to the bottom of the bag if you think this may be a good idea although in a plastic bottomed bag they shouldn't sound too bad.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

megatron1436114491 said:


> Advice needed, I want a small(ish) gym bag that is seriously heavy duty to carry all sorts of cable attachments etc.


 Stanley fat max in Screwfix 76628 is the code. £19.99


----------

